# Pics of my first attempt at fur handling



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, here's a photo of two coyotes I currently have in my garage. The one on the right I worked on at BradT's fur handling workshop, and the one on the left I did this past weekend on my own. It's quite rewarding to walk into the garage and see that beautiful fur on the basswood. Now I am just praying for the non-slipping of the fur and the chance that I will get to sell my hard work. I have two others in the freezer that I plan on putting up this coming weekend. I might be a little late in the game as far as selling them this year, but that's what you get for learning in March! Thanks for reading.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome job. What did you use for tanning solution?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Good job. What area's are you having trouble with the fur slipping? Most fur slipping on canines occurs with the ears. I cut as much of the ear cartaledge off that I can and then rub a little powderd borax in the areas that dont get much air to them.

It is rewarding to walk into your fur shed and see the fur that you caught and put up yourself. You have a sense of pride when taking your fur to the buyer and if there are other people at the fur buyers they will take quick notice of your hardwork as most people selling fur have not learned how to do so, and when the buyer complements you on your fur your sense of pride becomes even greater as complements from a fur buyer are hard to come buy.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That looks nice fallguy. It's been twenty years since I have done that. Everyone develops their pet techniques through the years, like a sharpened tablespoon for fleshing thin skins with little fat, and a dull spoke shave with fur over a pole for the tougher things. 
One thing about putting them up this way, you can sell them next year when or the year after when prices are the best. You can also ship them by mail. I think it is the Hudson Bay fur auction in Winnipeg that has some good prices. Years ago my brother sent his furs to some eastern market. 
I guess we have gotten lazy over the years. That or none of the wives will let us bring things like that into the house anymore, and outside ----- fleshing frozen fur just doesn't work.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

weasle414 said:


> Awesome job. What did you use for tanning solution?


They are not tanned they are just prepared for sale.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Fallguy, looks good, can I give a couple tips?

On the ears, remove the cartilage along with the inside hair and skin. Than take a push pin and pin the tip of each ear into the eye hole laying the ears flat.

The reason for this is because the auction house will tumble all furs (cased, fur out) when they receive them (unless you state not to) and sometime the ears will catch and tear open a hide, it is then docked as damaged even if it was not recieved that way. This is also the reason for leaving the front legs tucked inside the fur not on the outside. Can't tell if you did this or not?

Give solid streechers a try!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Trapper62

So you're saying instead of splitting the ears all I have to do is cut where the brown and white come together and remove the whole thing? This would also reduce the chance of hair slippage right?

I just cut the front legs off about an inch from the attachment to the body. When the hide tightened up they shrink up and you can't even see where the legs were located.

Why do you like solid stretchers more? Isn't it better to get air inside the fur to dry the skin out there?


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Yep, but leave the fur on the back of the ear attached to the hide. There is no value to the ear and you will not get docked for doing this, this is actually recommended by NAFA. Just pin the 3 points of the ear with pins.

Yes this will also eliminate the worry of slippage around the ear bases. Use a fillet knife and just lay it between the cartilage and the hide on the back of the ear and remove the top portion. If you don't get all the way to the time don't worry just pin it.

The legs are nothing to worry about if you cut them as you explained, that is perfect.

You are able to manipulate the hide better on a full board, you can make the back fur a little more dense or fuller looking. When you first board you hide you have it fur in for a period of time, depending on the room temp where you are working. Next you turned your hide to be fur out. IF the hide was turned at the correct time you should not have to worry about air flow or spoilage. Just remember don't turn to soon, this is the critical time to watch your fur.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I will try that I think with the ears on my next two coyotes. Do you happen to have a link to a diagram about that?

I did do mine fur side in for a while (I just went by feeling when to switch them), then flipped them fur side out.

How soon does fur start slipping if it does slip?


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Slipping can/will occur before you even skin the animal.

Check out our website, the fur handling manual 
http://www.ndfhta.com/adobe/fur_manual.pdf

Chapter 18 Starting on about p. 165

I don't have any pictures of the ears done this way, sorry!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't trap but this sure is an educational thread. Thanks all for the info and links!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

those hides look alot better then my first few atempts my first couple didnt have tails and had alot of holes in them that wernt suspose to be there and you started with one of the hardest hides to put up so congrats


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't trap either I only predator call. I shoot a 243 also so I have to do some sewing! :roll:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Just getting started on the predator calling. Shooting a 257 Roberts but not keeping the hides for anything yet.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Dak said:


> I don't trap but this sure is an educational thread. Thanks all for the info and links!


Kudos to Chris Hustad for adding this forum.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Agreed. It is nice to get back to learning a thing or two instead of reading arguments back and forth that rehash the same topics over and over.

:beer:


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Godd job man been thinking of doing that to all my fur just dont get around to it...


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Rick don't you have to pay to have your hides tumbeled up there? I wouldn't have mine tumbled unless they made me.

So let me get this straight you cut out the inside ear leaving only the tawny brown colored part (back) and then pin that up by the eyes? So your ears will be laying flat when you're done right? Huh this is interesting i might have to look into that. I don't see it being any real advantage besides the tumbling part though.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Everything fur out gets tumbled Brad. The fee is part of the commision.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Never sent my own fur up there so i'm not up to snuff on the game up there but that sucks that you don't have a choice on tumbling


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Brad, this is Pat, District 1 Director of NDFHTA. That is correct on the ears, there really isn't any advantage other than it keeps the hide safer in the tumbling, You do remove the excess cartilage and tissue as well eliminating the chance of spoilage. I also think that it makes the hide look a little more presentable.

I was under the assumption that NAFA won't tumble your hides if you request it, but I may be wrong. I do know a couple guys that have tumblers and that tumble thier fur with brightener added and I don't believe that they pay the tumbling fees?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Sorry Pat that was some confusion on my part.

I will have to look into that for next season and see what i think.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

You may be right trapper62.

http://www.nafa.ca/page.asp?trapper/shipping/us_cond_sale.asp #5

Either way that pelt has to be tumbled if I'm reading it correctly.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

When somebody gets a yote this season will they post some pics of the ear thing you guys are talking about. I'm a little lost.
:sniper:


----------

